# zapsat mezi



## buchstabe

Hello forum members,


I was reading a Czech National Geographic article today when I came across an expression that I couldn't quite parse. I have some idea what it might mean, but I couldn't verify that with dictionaries. It would be nice if a Czech speaker would be so kind to shed some light on it.


"Pokud jde o „poprvé“, pak u žen se jen stěží zapíše mezi nejnezapomenutelnější příjemné zážitky."
(I couldn't post the link, sorry)


I figured it means "As for the 'first time', among women, it's hardly ever filed under most unforgettably enjoyable moments" but I've only encountered zpsat in the meaning of 'to enrol' so far and that's also what the dictionaries say.


Díky moc!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Welcome to the forum, buchstabe.  
This piece of "research" has been picked up on several different websites, for example this one (about half way down the page, at "Statistika proti životu").

You understood it correctly; *zapsat* does, indeed, mean to record, register, enter, enrol, write down, etc.  With the *se*, it becomes reflexive, which you correctly translated into English with a passive.  *Zážitky *is better rendered, particularly in this context, as *experiences*.  From the rest of the context in the link, the study seems to have been based on a questionnaire, so it's probably better to say something like "put down", "answer", "rate" or "consider" - it's the answer they gave in the questionnaire.

But I don't think it's necessary to stick too closely to the literal meaning of the verb here.  
Some idiomatic alternatives:
"For women, however, their 'first time' rarely goes down as one of their most unforgettably enjoyable experiences."
"Women, on the other hand, are rather less likely to rate/consider their 'first time' as one of their most memorably enjoyable experiences." 
"Women, on the other hand, are rather less likely to put their 'first time' experience down as one of their most memorably enjoyable. 

And of course there are many other possible alternative versions.


----------



## buchstabe

Thanks a lot for the detailed answer, Enquiring Mind. Very interesting and helpful!


----------



## kolobezka1.

Yes, the meaning is: "As for <the first time> it will hardly become one of their most unforgettable pleasant moments."

*Zapsat (se)* is used here in a figurative sense of *write down. *You could also translate it here as *will hardly be added among.*


----------

